# Messinho e la bicicleta Video



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Giocatore brasiliano del Clube Nautico che si diverte a saltare gli avversari con la "Bicicleta" e gli stessi avversari gli troncano le gambe 

Video


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2012)

Capisco perchè Pato voglia rimanere in Italia, ma che..?? Giallo?


----------



## The P (20 Dicembre 2012)

A proposito di Pato a 17 anni in Brasile questo numero lo fece più volte


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Capisco perchè Pato voglia rimanere in Italia, ma che..?? Giallo?



....altro che da giallo questo è un intervento criminale.


----------



## Liuke (20 Dicembre 2012)

Messinho??? ma che nome è?


----------



## sion (21 Dicembre 2012)

ma perche' si chiama messinho? bah


----------

